# Revo 11 vs. Sport



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

So I wanna get a yak for the wife mostly for inshore. I have friends that might borrow it to go in the gulf. When I say gulf, I'm just talking about nearshore trolling within sight of the beach. Which one would be the best? I'm leaning towards the Revo 11.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife has the sport and I've never been in a revo. However it comes down to if your wife is going to be hauling it around on her own or not. If she is, the sport being two ft shorter and a little lighter will be easier to handle. If not the revo is more versatile and much faster from what I've seen. Her sport makes my outback look like a speed demon.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks man. That's almost what it comes down to, I'm getting rid of my Outback to get her something smaller because I'm tired of dragging to kayaks while she watches. Even if she still watches it'll be a lighter load for me...


Have you had the sport in the gulf?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Only once, not to fish though. They are really stable and I had alot of fun with it in the surf just playing around. I wouldnt hesitate to take it out in the Gulf to fish but its so much slower that going out a few miles would be a chore compared to the revo. The sport is really like a mini outback.

I have a buddy looking for an outback, how much are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If you do sell it when do you plan to sell it?

Hiw much are you asking?

Any accessories /modifications.

I might be interested but not quite sure yet.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't you have a Revo already? I thought that you had both the Outback and a Revo. I would go with the Revo 11 you will have more options open to you with the Revo over the Sport.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the outback and the wife has the revo 11. As far as weight I can 1 hand the 11 to the water it only weighs 47lbs. As far as speed and versatility the revo is much better even for a larger occupant.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Devin- I sure do have both of them. I like the Revo better and hate lugging the Outback around when the wife goes. Looking at getting the Sport that's in the FS section because it's cheaper. Might even sell my older Revo and get the newer one...

Flatspro- How does the 11 work out in the gulf?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

JD and Southern yakker- Already have a guys that's supposed to buy the Outback when he gets back from deployment but if the deal fall through I'll let you guys know before I put in the FS section.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great in the gulf it cuts through the water with ease and it's fast. The best part is coming back in due to the size it make quick work of the surf. You can actually surf the wave in.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

We recently bought a Revo 11. for our son. He is so pleased with the ride...we have not put it to the the other side yet (Gulf). I took out for a ride on the Sound and I am impressed with how light it is. It is fast indeed (using standard fins now). It is very compacted compared to friend's Outback and my monster 14' P.A. I love that little thing. Heard it cuts the surf with style and good on choppy wates over all...cant wait to borrow it again.


----------

